# Seachem Eco-complete



## kritas

Hey again guys,

I recently had a debate with my boss about the differences between ADA substrate, and Seachems range of substrates...
After about half an hour of debating, I decided to go with Eco-complete, being less than half the price, at only $30 AU a bag...
But the granule size is massive!!! Will it break down over a few months or will it retain its size?
I've only opened one bag, so if the Eco-complete doesn't disolve into smaller particles, i'm going to return the remaining three bags and save for ADA substrate...
Your opinion is welcome and appreciated...


----------



## Amphitrite

Hi Kritas, the picture you posted looks about right. The Eco Complete won't break down, and all the smaller particles will sink to the bottom of the tank giving a sort of two-layered effect. I can't say that eco complete is my favouite substrate in terms of looks, but I wouldn't get rid of it for the world - not with a heavily planted tank.


----------



## kritas

Do you think I would be better off doing the whole Garden soil thing? I could lay the soil on top of the Eco-complete or something so it doesn't look like gravel...

What should I look for when buying Garden Soil? Have soil in backyard and coul use it easily, as the pool is being dug out atm...(If anyone has regular soil in the planted tanks, can you please post a pic of what it looks like?)


----------



## Sydneysider

If you lay the soil on top of the Eco, it will eventually fall through to the bottom of the tank, and you will end up with a problem with Detrius. I know of people who have used garden soil in their tanks, some work fine and others just end up with a huge mess. Better to stick to tried and true soil made for the specific reason. Seachem's range is really good, but you cant go past ADA. I started using it about a month ago and IMO it is absolutely great. Have had no problems at all and the plant growth is amazing in just a few days.


----------



## FuzzAz

I can say one thing about eco-complete, I bought 2 bags of the identical product. one was wide ranging in size from pebble to sand and the next bag was almost completely sand. This does not say anything about how well the product works but makes me wonder about the quality control.


----------



## kritas

ADA is the best in Commercial substrates, yes. But absolutely NOTHING, can compare to the Nutrient richness of natural Garden Soil.


----------



## Sydneysider

Depends on where the garden soil comes from, and what has been used on it/in it prior. Personally I dont think I would like to risk it, and also what happens when all those supposed nutrients disappear? For they surely will. Everyone is entitled to their own course of action of course, but it is not for me. I value the life of my fish too much. I have seen some tanks planted with garden soil though...they were awful :roll:


----------



## kritas

Australian's are always biased towards ADA, which is why I joined the Euro/US forum...
Aussies are so fiesty and argumentative, almost as bad as us greeks... At least us greeks give it a rest lol... You can't put one word into that forum, without it being closely speculated, and heavily scrutinized by every person that comes and reads your post... And most of them seem to think they know it all, because they know a friend that owns a fish shop, or they own a fish shop... Or something always stupid like that...
My boss, I've found doesn't know much bout fish, or how to medicate their water even, he always just throws in some Prime(gets rid of chloramine, chlorine, ammonia, nitrates, nitrites...)... He also thinks that 1 out of 8-9 diseases described to him are neon tetra disease... And I just laugh...Fool...

The person using soil, would have had no clue how it affects his tank, which is why it looked so awful... I have seen tanks that looks absolutely magnificent, and they use soil... It is the most natural(duh), and JMHO, the best.

BTW, you think that ADA is the best soil out? ROFLMAO. Now try taking all the different ADA soils out seperately... ADA is far from perfect, im just waiting for the world to realise that...
If soil loses its nutrients, then so would ADA and Seachems range... But woops, I forgot, those commercials aquatic soils are burned to around 650 degrees Celcius, so that their nutrients cant escape effectively. So called, "locked in nutrients". Well they are locked in alright...

BTW, thankyou SydneySider, for realising that every person to their own, and that people can make the choice for themselves, and seeing that this is merely a discussion forum, not an argument forum. People don't need them pushing them off the cliff into a sea of useless products...

Sorry, I had to vent abit:roll:

Kind Regards,
Nicholas.


----------



## Sydneysider

Dear Me, I came back on to say, I am not an Australian, only living in this wonderful country for another couple of months, until returning HOME. This forum has suprised me very much by deleting the last couple of posts in this thread . I did say I have been a fishkeeper/plant keeper for over 30yrs. That being the case Nicholas, I have used many different types of soil, some not even on the market anymore. We could have had a mature discussion, you may have learnt a thing or two.


----------



## kritas

I am extremely sorry I have offended you SydneySider, I am not saying you were Australian, nor meaning to be racist...
Please excuse my ignorance, and my stupidity.
I would not expect anything from you now, with me displaying how abrupt I am, but if you would, I would like to discuss it with you further. I seek to learn, and with your knowledge, I would be priveledged to learn from you
Once again, Forgive me?

Kind Regards,
Nicholas


----------



## herefishy

Call the Customer Service people at SeaChem and let them know of your problem. They did change their product some time back due to running into a different vein of raw materials. They did not do so intentionally but out of necessity. The color even changed!! Not a good thing for the consumer. 

I love EcoComplete. In fact, I located a lot quantity of the old stuff earlier this year and bought the whole pallet. It weighed a ton(literally, 2000#).

I have tanks with ADA, tanks with pure Florite, tanks with a Florite/flint blend, and tanks with EcoComplete for Planted Tanks. All do well. I do think that the root systems in thetanks wi hEoCmplete are more massive and strong than the other products. 

If, I can find the time, definitely at a premium right now, I will pull some of my Amazon Sword plants, which have huge root systems(I need to split some anyway) and take pictures to let you all decide. But I must find the time so please be patient. 

I know that the root systems on the tanks with EcoComplete have as much growth below the soil as above. Simply amazing to me since I have never had this much success with plants in all of my years in the hobby.


----------



## kritas

The old stuff? By that, do you mean more nutrient rich/ smaller granuled stuff?

Well as you probably know, I'm starting my 4 foot planted soon(as soon as I get my metal halide- cheap thanks to my boss- or I might just forget it and get a 4 foot t5 8 bulb system). Would like peoples opinions on which light, thanks. Money not too much of an option.
I will be using Ecocomplete for sure on my 4 foot, as it isn't a structed tank and I want it to look something more out of the Amazon(haphazard plants everywhere, will look amazing)... But I am actually starting a separate 2 foot fot growing _Hemianthus Callithroichiodes_ and _Pogostomen Helferi_ which I will be supplied with by my boss, and will be sold on the net. It's really hard stuff to come by in Australia, so it sells extraordinarily. I want these plants to be producing as fast as possible, so there will be no fish in the tank, so I can pump the Co2 right up(unless someone thinks thats useless and just wasting Co2, Does more Co2 generally mean faster growth?). Do you think I should try get some of this "old stuff" Eco-complete you speak of HereFishy.

Kiond Regards,
Nicholas


----------



## Kim

Hmm...I have eco-complete and I would say that the granule size is smaller than yours. The largest particles on mine are about the size of the middle layer on yours and the bottom layer is sand. I have cories on it and they are perfectly happy. I'm guessing that the particle size just fluctuates...kind of an annoyance if I wanted to do another tank with it.

Oh, the tank is in my avatar to give you a comparison. Even though you can't see the actual particles, you can see that it definitely doesn't look like gravel.


----------

